# Sgt. James MacNeil Killed  in Afghanistan- 21/ June/ 2010



## 57Chevy (21 Jun 2010)

Combat engineer Canada's 148th military death in Afghanistan:

KANDAHAR AIRFIELD, Afghanistan — Sgt. James MacNeil of Glace Bay, N.S., was killed Monday morning while on a foot patrol in Nakhoney, about 20 kilometres southwest of Kandahar.

MacNeil, a 28-year-old combat engineer with 2 Combat Engineer Regiment of CFB Petawawa, Ont. was on a foot patrol with other members of the Royal Canadian Regiment battle group in Panjwaii District, when he was killed by an improvised explosive device — a homemade landmine.

He is the 148th Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan since 2002.
 http://www.montrealgazette.com/Canada+148th+military+death+Afghanistan/3182068/story.html#ixzz0rVfV8SCK

RIP


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Jun 2010)

RIP Sgt!

Damn, the engineers seem to be taking a huge brunt lately!  

"Follow the Sapper"

"Ubique!"


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Jun 2010)

Sgt. James MacNeil of Glace Bay, NS:


----------



## dapaterson (21 Jun 2010)

They haven't no manners nor gratitude too, 
For the more that we help 'em, the less will they do, 
But mock at Her Majesty's Engineers, 
Her Majesty's Royal Engineers, 
With the rank and pay of a Sapper!

Now the Line's but a man with a gun in his hand, 
An' Cavalry's only what horses can stand, 
When helped by Her Majesty's Engineers, 
Her Majesty's Royal Engineers, 
With the rank and pay of a Sapper!

Artillery moves by the leave o' the ground, 
But we are the men that do something all round, 
For we are Her Majesty's Engineers, 
Her Majesty's Royal Engineers, 
With the rank and pay of a Sapper!

I have stated it plain, an' my argument's thus 
("It's all one," says the Sapper), 
There's only one Corps which is perfect -- that's us; 
An' they call us Her Majesty's Engineers, 
Her Majesty's Royal Engineers, 
With the rank and pay of a Sapper!


----------



## Tank Troll (21 Jun 2010)

My Condolences to the MacNeil family

RIP Sgt MacNeil

Chimo


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jun 2010)

Fack - condolences to the fallen's family, colleagues and friends  

One Canadian soldier killed by improvised explosive device
CEFCOM NR – 10.013 - June 21, 2010



> OTTAWA — One Canadian soldier was killed after an improvised explosive device detonated during a foot patrol, about 20 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City, in the Panjwa’i District, at approximately 8:00 a.m. Kandahar time on 21 June 2010.
> 
> Killed in action was Sergeant James Patrick Macneil from 2 Combat Engineer Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ontario. Sergeant Macneil was serving with 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group.
> 
> ...


----------



## gun runner (21 Jun 2010)

Rest in peace Sergeant MacNeil. My condolences to your family, Regiment, comrades, and friends. "....and at the going down of the sun, and in the morning..we will remember them."
Ubique


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Jun 2010)

My deepest condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Sgt MacNeil.   :yellow:


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jun 2010)

Waking up to another dark day for us all.

OWDU.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Jun 2010)

News Room
Statement By The Minister Of National Defence On The Death Of Sergeant James Patrick Macneil
NR - 10.063 - June 21, 2010

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan: 

"The Canadian Forces and the Department of National Defence mourn the death of Sergeant James Patrick Macneil, who was killed today after an improvised explosive device detonated during a foot patrol, about 20 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City. Our thoughts and prayers go out to his loved ones in this time of grief.

Sergeant Macneil served valiantly alongside his comrades to help build a better and brighter future for Afghans. His passing illustrates some of the risks that the selfless men and women of the Canadian Forces face every day in carrying out their duties.

Canada is in Afghanistan as part of a UN-sanctioned mission to help build a stable, democratic, and self-sufficient society. Our Canadian Forces members are playing a key role in this NATO-led mission, helping improve the security situation in order to create the conditions necessary for Afghans to live normal lives. 

Sergeant Macneil was bringing hope to a population that has seen much hardship and turmoil.

His death is a terrible loss for the Canadian Forces and all of Canada.”



Fallen Soldier
June 21, 2010 

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Sergeant James Patrick Macneil  

OTTAWA—It was with great sadness that my husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I learned of the death of Sergeant James Patrick Macneil of 2 Combat Engineer Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ontario. Sergeant Macneil was killed when an improvised explosive device detonated while he was on foot patrol, some 20 kilometres southwest of Kandahar, in the Panjwa’i district. 

Driven day after day by their sense of duty, the members of the Canadian Forces answer their country’s call in response to Afghan security commitments undertaken by NATO-member countries, under the auspices of the United Nations. Sergeant Macneil was a dedicated participant in this most complex and perilous mission. We shall forever be indebted to him for the tremendous perseverance, courage, heroism and generosity that he exhibited. We shall not forget him. 

I know that Canadians are as one in their desire to offer comfort and support to Sergeant Macneil’s family, friends and brothers-in-arms. We join them in extending our deepest sympathies and condolences.  

Michaëlle Jean

-30-



Media information:
Marie-Ève Létourneau
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-998-0287
www.gg.ca 
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca


Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
21 June 2010
Ottawa, Ontario

Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan:

“On behalf of all Canadians, I offer my deepest condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Sergeant James Patrick Macneil, who died today after an improvised explosive device detonated during a foot patrol, about 20 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City.  May you be consoled by the knowledge that an entire country stands behind you in your grief.

“Sergeant Macneil was a courageous, dedicated soldier who gave his life trying to help the Afghan people build a better future for themselves and their country. 

“Canadians stand proudly with the men and women of the Canadian Forces as they make brave sacrifices in support of this UN-mandated, NATO-led mission to bring peace and security to the people of Afghanistan. 

“Sergeant Macneil’s life and death serves as an example of the bravery and outstanding dedication of Canadian Forces members on this mission.  Canada will remain forever grateful for his sacrifice.  We are all saddened by this loss.”


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (21 Jun 2010)

RIP.


----------



## R933ex (21 Jun 2010)

R.I.P Sgt


----------



## Northalbertan (21 Jun 2010)

Condolences to family and comrades.  RIP Sgt.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Jun 2010)

Our condolences to the family and friends of Sergeant James Patrick Macneil.

RIP Sarge...


----------



## fire_guy686 (21 Jun 2010)

Rest Easy Sgt Macneil.


----------



## Drift Pin (21 Jun 2010)

Rest in peace brother....

Chimo


----------



## 392 (21 Jun 2010)

RIP Jimmy...


----------



## steph_3007 (21 Jun 2010)

RIP Sgt, condolences to the family


----------



## Picaninny Skoff (21 Jun 2010)

A true sapper warrior and leader.  Another sad day for the Corps.

RIP, Jimmy.


----------



## Jungle (21 Jun 2010)

RIP...


----------



## gaspasser (22 Jun 2010)

iper:

 RIP Engineer, Rest and take comfort.
CHIMO


----------



## manhole (22 Jun 2010)

condolences to Sgt. MacNeil's family and friends......


----------



## mariomike (22 Jun 2010)

My sincere condolences.


----------



## cn (22 Jun 2010)

Sad news, my condolences to all.  

RIP.   :yellow:


----------



## bdave (22 Jun 2010)

R.I.P.


----------



## harry8422 (22 Jun 2010)

R.I.P


----------



## BernDawg (22 Jun 2010)

Stand easy Sapper


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jun 2010)

Latest timings for arrival of SGT MacNeil in Toronto, via the Toronto Police Service:

#cdnrepat Sgt James MacNeil re-scheduled to Fri Jun 25 ETA #Toronto Highway of Heroes 4:30pm 

Fallen Soldier #Afghanistan repatriation "Highway of Heroes" Motorcade ETA Grenville St (behind TPS HQ) Fri Jun 25 4:30pm


----------



## readytogo (24 Jun 2010)

Rest in Peace  

my condolences to his family and friends iper:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Jun 2010)

Repatriation Sgt James Patrick MacNeil
Date: 25 Jun 10
Time: 14:00
CFB TRENTON


----------



## wildman0101 (24 Jun 2010)

RIP Sgt MacNeil
Condolences to family, comrades, and friends.

Scoty B


----------



## dapaterson (25 Jun 2010)

Sgt MacNeil was killed on the 16th anniversary of the death of MCpl Mark Isfeld of 1 CER, killed by an AT mine in Croatia .

http://www.isfeldbc.com/


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (25 Jun 2010)

R.I.P.  Sgt. MacNeil
Condolences go out to the family and friends of this brave Solder.


----------



## karl28 (27 Jun 2010)

RIP in peace Sgt your sacrifice will not be forgotten .


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (28 Jun 2010)

Line highway for Sgt. MacNeil

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/nova-scotia/story/2010/06/28/ns-macneil-glace-bay-highway.html


For those of you inclined or able to, here's the info that I have, is that the plane will be arriving around 6pm on Tuesday, June 29, 2010 and there will be a private ceremony at the airport. It will be starting on the exit off the Hwy going on Sydney Glace Bay Hwy to Mcgillvary's in Glace Bay. Hope this helps, if I hear any other news I will make sure to post it for you.
McGillivray V J Funeral Home Ltd
Reserve Street, Glace Bay, NS B1A 4V8 - (902) 849-4505


----------

